# Questions about IBCC



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone please let me know where to get documents attested from? I called the Pakistani Embassy in Toronto, and was told that I can not get my documents attested from there. Also, does anyone know what examination system is followed in Canada, internal or external? Thanks.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

You can get your documents attested from a notary public. Search Google for one around your area.

Also, I believe Canada has a system of external examination and last I heard, IBCC only reduces your score by 10%, as compared to US students who have internal examination and face up to 20% reductions of their IBCC score.

Others may have more info about this process and are free to chime in.

And welcome! #happy


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Previously IBCC considered Canada to have an external examination system and only deducted 10%. They now consider Canadian exams as internal and therefore also deduct 20% from Canadian students.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...a-post10038.html?highlight=canadian#post10038


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

MedGrunt said:


> Previously IBCC considered Canada to have an external examination system and only deducted 10%. They now consider Canadian exams as internal and therefore also deduct 20% from Canadian students.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...a-post10038.html?highlight=canadian#post10038


that suckz #sad ...thanks for the replies Rehan and MedGrunt


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Are there any private med colleges that don't require SAT II's?

2. I want to apply to gov. colleges under self finance and PTAP, so if I need five copies of my HS transcript for each, do they need to all be original and sealed or can I just make photocopies of my official transcript? Because otherwise I will have to obtain 3 signed/sealed transcripts for IBCC + 5 signed/sealed for SFS + 5 signed/sealed for PTAP = 13 signed/sealed altogether. So can I just make photocopies?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read the FAQ's


----------



## rashope (Apr 4, 2009)

I was looking for IBCC website It used to be up but recently it died .... Does anyone know if a new website for the IBCC is up? Or can someone please forward me the application TY.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it true that IBCC doesn't make you an equivalence certificate unless you submit your real grades? or do they still make you your certificate on the predicted grades which are on your transcript. ( This is After completing your A level )


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

blueray said:


> Is it true that IBCC doesn't make you an equivalence certificate unless you submit your real grades? or do they still make you your certificate on the predicted grades which are on your transcript. ( This is After completing your A level )


The actual grades are required.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> The actual grades are required.


But, some universities (pvt) have their entrance test in the start of august. And by that time we still don't have our actual results in hand as they are out in the last week of august. Don't those uni's want our equivalence certificate with the official grades before entering us for the test?
How does that work?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

blueray said:


> But, some universities (pvt) have their entrance test in the start of august. And by that time we still don't have our actual results in hand as they are out in the last week of august. Don't those uni's want our equivalence certificate with the official grades before entering us for the test?
> How does that work?


Those schools are probably willing to accept your IBCC conversion at a later time. You should check directly with those schools though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> Those schools are probably willing to accept your IBCC conversion at a later time. You should check directly with those schools though just to be on the safe side.



A bundle of thanks for the help. #happy


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

The IBCC is website is not working and the IBCC Lahore Office phone number is also not responding. If anyone knows another number for the IBCC office in lahore or how I could contact them please let me know, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

mk90 said:


> The IBCC is website is not working and the IBCC Lahore Office phone number is also not responding. If anyone knows another number for the IBCC office in lahore or how I could contact them please let me know, it would be much appreciated.


Well, the IBCC site is working for me. Maybe it just started working, I don't know.
Here is the Lahore contact info available on the site:

*Lahore Regional Office* Rana Mohammad Khawar Paiman,
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence and Attestation),
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen,
At Board of Intermediate and 
 Secondary Education Building,
86-Mozang Road, Lahore
Phone; (042) 9203893
Fax; (042) 9203893​


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

the websites still not working for me but thanks i got a hold of them, unfortunately my papers will have t go back to islamabad because they've discovered another objection(ive submitted my papers around a month ago, they didn't bother to mention it then) regarding my 4 years of english (they dont realize speech and writing are considered english because i graduated early) after i explained it to them so it'll take another 5 days or so.#dull 



paddu said:


> Well, the IBCC site is working for me. Maybe it just started working, I don't know.
> Here is the Lahore contact info available on the site:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

mk90 said:


> the websites still not working for me but thanks i got a hold of them, unfortunately my papers will have t go back to islamabad because they've discovered another objection(ive submitted my papers around a month ago, they didn't bother to mention it then) regarding my 4 years of english (they dont realize speech and writing are considered english because i graduated early) after i explained it to them so it'll take another 5 days or so.#dull


mk90 did you send your papers to lahore or islabamad?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

mk90 said:


> If anyone knows another number for the IBCC office in lahore or how I could contact them please let me know, it would be much appreciated.





Morning glory said:


> mk90 did you send your papers to lahore or islabamad?


Since he was trying to contact the lahore office, it would probably be a safe bet that that's where he sent his papers.


----------



## premed (Aug 9, 2009)

hey guyz..how does IBCC convert an undergraduate degree (bachelors in biology) from a US school..and whats the deal with the entry tests and SAT II or MCAT may be..are they all required...do the requirements differ for each school?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Take a look at this thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

It gives a general overview about the application process. After reading that you can find more information about specific topics by using the search function at the top of the site.


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

'he' is quite a presumption  
yes the lahore office




MedGrunt said:


> Since he was trying to contact the lahore office, it would probably be a safe bet that that's where he sent his papers.


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

ok so does anybody know how the IBCC actually calculates the marks for students from the U.S. there website doesnt say much ( except that an A+ equals a 75! and Hey guess what, theres no such thing as a + or - in the entire American High school grading system!!!!!! there goes another 3 marks down the drain :| these people are really something. So yea any ideas how they factor both semester grades into the formula and exactly how and what? much appreciated


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

mk90 said:


> ok so does anybody know how the IBCC actually calculates the marks for students from the U.S. there website doesnt say much ( except that an A+ equals a 75! and Hey guess what, theres no such thing as a + or - in the entire American High school grading system!!!!!! there goes another 3 marks down the drain :| these people are really something. So yea any ideas how they factor both semester grades into the formula and exactly how and what? much appreciated


as far as i know, they consider your marks in 6 subjects for grade 11 and 12 including bio, chem, phy, eng, and 2 electives, calculate the average of these and subtract 20% from the average..for AP classes in US, I believe they deduct less than 20%...somebody please correct me if this is wrong...


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok but on my transcript each subject is divided into 2 semesters (say I got an A one semester and a B next semester. no percentages are given only letter grades. what grade do they use )


Morning glory said:


> as far as i know, they consider your marks in 6 subjects for grade 11 and 12 including bio, chem, phy, eng, and 2 electives, calculate the average of these and subtract 20% from the average..for AP classes in US, I believe they deduct less than 20%...somebody please correct me if this is wrong...


----------

